# relocating! livery options near Tetbury, Oaksey, Nailsworth!



## FireFly29 (26 June 2015)

Hi,

As title really! Looking to relocate to Gloucestershire, possibly around those areas and just wondered if people could give me any info on yards in the area and rough cost of DIY with some services?

Also what's the hacking etc like?

Many thanks!


----------



## FireFly29 (30 June 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## dotty1 (2 July 2015)

DIY livery around Tetbury is virtually impossible, it's all part or full.  Barton End at Nailsworth has fantastic hacking and may do assisted or part livery, there are also some yards on Minchinhampton Common. Oaksey is completely
the other side of Tetbury and Rein and Shine isn't too far, also Knapp Farm at Minety or Chelworth Fields at Cricklade, they all have websites.  There may be yards at Kemble or Ewen but not sure


----------



## FireFly29 (2 July 2015)

Hi, 

Thanks for the reply!
I'm not 100% sure where I will be living yet as I'm looking to buy so availability and affordability of yards will probably be the deciding factor!
I grew up not too far from these areas and lived in Cirencester for a short while years ago so I know the area a bit, just not really yards, hacking etc hence my question!
I had hoped there might be some other small yards that don't advertise but ill look up the ones you suggested.


----------



## coloured show cobs (11 July 2015)

The only one I can think of is The priory stables in long newton they have a page on facebook


----------



## MiaWatkins (15 July 2015)

Hey!
 Barton End Equestrian Centre is great, lovely liveries and staff who are very supportive, all year round turnout.
Hacking is beautiful! some of the two hours are to die for!
Lovely place, not sure on the cost for DIY but go and check out the website and give them a call!


----------



## hcm88 (15 July 2015)

There is a nice yard in Hankerton which is minutes from Oaksey, I can't recall the name but they are often advertising spaces, don't think its DIY though. Hacking around there is great (only small lanes, lots of bridlepaths). Likewise you have a couple of yards in Minety and towards Ashton Keynes which are all close to Oaksey (Summerhouse Farm (not the glos one!), Knapp, Ashton Dressage all come to mind but there are more!) DIY in North Wilts (from what I remember which was a few years ago, is around £150/month), its fairly reasonable the further you get into Wiltshire imo. You'll be paying around the same for 1 week's worth of Full livery.

Tetbury wise as someone mentioned above DIY is hard to come by, so you may be better off looking for private yards or smaller ones. Shard and Burnt Ash are nr Minch, no experience with either and no idea what livery they offer though sorry. There are a few in Cirencester, The Old Kennels is fab, hacking onto Ciren park can't get much better.


----------



## Lanky Loll (3 August 2015)

Not sure if you're sorted yet or not but this just popped up on my FB feed: LIVERY AVAILABLE 
Hankerton, Malmesbury
Bespoke livery packages tailored to meet your individual needs for part, full, hunt and competition livery.
The professional and friendly yard has excellent facilities; indoor school, outdoor school with lights, covered walker, individual turn out, secure tack room, ample parking and quiet hacking.
Previous experience as head girl on international show jumping yard. 
Set in VWH country but also close to Beaufort hunt too.
Please contact Amey for any further information
07887241833


----------

